# Z28 Snows should bolt right on to GTO



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I posted a question some weeks ago and was told the GTO uses a 5-120 bolt pattern.

I just called the ROH wheel importer to see what he had (figured aussie wheels on and aussie car) laying around in 5-120 16".

He told me I was a knucklehead because 4.75 inches is 120mm.

Then there is the problem of putting 16" wheels on a car with 17" wheels.

Not a problem. The GTO brakes are smaller than the brakes on a Z28 11.8 v 11.7 and 11.9 v 11.3.

That means the near new winter sport M2s on my Z28 rims that cost over $700 last season should bolt right on to the GTO.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tom said:


> I posted a question some weeks ago and was told the GTO uses a 5-120 bolt pattern.
> 
> I just called the ROH wheel importer to see what he had (figured aussie wheels on and aussie car) laying around in 5-120 16".
> 
> ...


GTO wheels, 120mm = 4.728 inches,
Camaro wheels, 120.65mm = 4.753 inches,

Difference is .025 inch, .025 is 1/2 the width of a dime, they should work, try it out and let us know.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

05,
The guy I spoke to is the importer of ROH wheels. when I discussed the difference he said the hole is bigger, the wheels are supposed to be hub centric and the way he spoke, while I didnt ask for a yes or no, he made it sound like he sells the two as one.

As soon as the snow clears here and it warms up I will get the two cars to the tire shop for a swap.

Could you imagine a GTO with Salad Shooters? 

I dont have them, I have the ten spokes from a 2000 for my snows, and five spokes from a 2002 Firebird for my summer tires on the Z28. May try to swap that when I sell the Z28.


----------

